# FC Photo Viewer 3.2



## sahmof3b2g (May 12, 2009)

I received this photo viewer for Christmas and do not have the startup software. Can you help me?

FC Photo Viewer 3.2

Thank you!

Ashley


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome to tech support guy,

is one of these yours?
http://www.mscustomercare.com/

from here:
http://www.fixya.com/support/t329645-innovage_digital_photo_keychain_driver


----------

